# Need to switch Puppy's food. Recommendations?



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Hi,

So Walter's stools are still loose and a bit paler than I'd like them to be. The vet recommended trying him on a different food.

Currently he's on Fishmonger's Finest, which is Pets at Homes' own brand high-protein, additive and grain free puppy food. He's 10 weeks. I chose this because I saw rave reviews on a few websites for working dogs. Perhaps fish doesn't agree with him, or maybe the quality of the fish in the food isn't up to scratch.

Various websites have high quality food available at similar prices to what I'm paying now so I'm going to order online, which means that I have pretty much anything available to me. I want a dry food with high protein content and no additives or grains or any rubbish in it. What would you recommend for a puppy with digestion issues?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's a constant topic on here! You'll find lots of threads via the search box. But this website is excellent http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/the-dog-food-directory you can directly compare foods and search by budget as well. 

I made the decision not to go for the very highest protein level because of some issues I'd heard about with liver and kidney problems - as the puppy cannot use it all or store it so has to excrete. I think that's not so much of an issue with a raw diet though, it's the processing into kibble that's a big part of the problem - even though you might start with the best ingredients they get very highly processed, which a lot of people are now questioning. I might be wrong on this though, I'm no expert, but there are many on here who are. 

Poppy had a few good quality kibbles but was never enthusiastic about any for very long and always, always had soft poo and consequently had anal gland issues. I eventually started with Nature Diet because someone on here recommended it's added bone content for firming them up and it really worked. I initially added it to her kibble but that mixture (of proteins or of processes maybe) still didn't suit her. On its own it's perfect for her and unless she's scavenged something vile or drunk from a skanky ditch her poos are right. 

Why did you want to stick with kibble by the way?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes my two are both on nature diet too, no problems with being loose either. Ingredients are all good no additives just meat rice and veg.
Oh thing I have found is that Molly really doesn't like the fish one


----------



## Polly67 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a 5 month old puppy who has had loose poos since we got him . Food has been changed to wainwrights vets isn't concerned now changing him again as don't think wainwrights is agreeing with him have many other people had the loose poo issues . Do cockerpoos have sensitive tummies .


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Both my dogs are on Canagan at the moment. One on the senior/light and the puppy on the run free chicken which is for all life stages. It is grain free and they both seem to be doing well on it. 

The website mentioned above makes very interesting reading!


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

I forgot to say that I contacted Canagan and asked for samples. They don't actually do samples but they did send me a £5 voucher if anyone is interested!


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

I switched my puppy to Acana puppy junior shortly after I got her as her poo's were always soft and frequent, not had a problem since , Acana is grain free and high protein, so many foods to choose from it makes your head spin reading up on them all, good luck &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot had horrid poops - I switched her to raw food - Natural Instinct puppy food at about 12 weeks and never had a problem since  They have a fantastic delivery service and I do not regret switching to raw at all - Dot is full of bounce, eats every scrap of every meal and her poops are tiny with no smell and always very well formed!

NB - be a little wary of vets advice re feeding - they are not trained in canine nutrition!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Both mine came to me on kibble and both were switched to raw. Max was tiny and disliked any kibble he is just not 'into' food so raw is the one that tempts him the most. Phobe would eat anything but I prefer to feed them what they are designed to eat. Natural, healthy meat. They are thriving with no issues whatsoever!


----------

